# Halloween 2005 Vampire Spider theme



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work! Your spider tunnel is creepy! And your coffin details are great.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Did you build or buy your props? They look great!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

They are all built by me with the exception of the spider that was bought from party city. Well not built only by me i did have help the bodys for the spider victims and the vampires are my friends bodys i borrowed them and taped them up and made a replica of there body out of tape but mostly all my work. The giant spider web comming off of the front of the house was made by me and cost about 3 bucks to make


----------

